# Motorcycles



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I did a search on motorcycle in the Hobbies forum and found one thread that talked about bikes but very few pictures.
Next to camping, I love my motorcycle. It took 15 years of faithful marriage to get one!

This thread is dedicated to PHOTOS of your motorcycle. What do you ride?

Randy

Mine: 2001 Yamaha Roadstar Silverado. 1602 cc (98 cu. in) V-twin, 13,000 miles. Gold with custom reflective flames. Hyper-Charger, Cobra pipes, chrome everywhere, Metzlers.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I have an '04 Harley Road King (purchased in November of '03). The horn cover is a Bald Eagle's head, the air cleaner is a 9/11/01 memorial that depicts the twin towers and the pentagon with the caption "Let's Roll", and the dash insert is a 9/11/01 memorial that lists the firemen's names that were lost on that day. The bike is set up much like the Electra Glide being I have the fairing and tour pack on the back with are all removable to make it look like the traditional Road King if I want to. The bike has close to 30,000 miles on it, it is an 88ci (1450cc) Revolution rubber mounted motor, and it's a 5 speed.​Some of the mods include: Screaming Eagle Stage 1 kit, Screaming Eagle Slash Cut Pipes, K&N Air filter, LED Engine lights, remote control AM/FM/CD/Sirius radio. drivers removable backrest, LED scrolling license plate frame (scrolls up to 4 messages and the one I use mostly reads "Support Our Troops....They Provide The Freedom You Take For Granted Every Day", leather saddle bag covers, and lighted saddle bag guards.​


----------



## ddt (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice looking ride. Pics were good. Is this your first ride? I have a 1978 FXE bought it new. Traded a 1977 Yamaha 650 SE and cash for it . It's been my one and only ride since. Have many safe rides ahead.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

ddt said:


> Nice looking ride. Pics were good. Is this your first ride? I have a 1978 FXE bought it new. Traded a 1977 Yamaha 650 SE and cash for it . It's been my one and only ride since. Have many safe rides ahead.


I am not sure if you were asking me or not. Anyways, This is my 3rd bike over the years. And probably one of my last (yeah right). You ride safely too!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This is KB's baby! A 2007 Honda Shadow. Kathy's 1st bike was a 1975 Kawasaki KZ 400 - - candy apple red! OOOOOOH was she pretty! We spent many hours riding the hills of Ct until I went to college and she joined the Army.....and the bike was stolen while she was based in San Antonio. She waited 27 years for this and finally found her last March (while looking at Honda generators). The bike came home....we still don't have the generator


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a 1999 Harley Road King with the Twin 88. Don't know how to insert pic's????
By the way. It was responsible for my Early Retirement! Long Story.
















Thank You NobleEagle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Not to be outdone by y'all.....

This is my bike....a 19'something City Bug. One owner, low miles.










Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice bike Mark!

I bet you have plenty of room in the "toy-hauling" area of your camper to accommodate that baby.

Looks like a real babe magnet also!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Nice bike Mark!
> 
> I bet you have plenty of room in the "toy-hauling" area of your camper to accommodate that baby.
> 
> Looks like a real babe magnet also!


..babe magent for sure...but where is he going to put them to carry them off into the sunset?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is my last ride, a 2001 Honda RC51. The wife had a 2000ZX6R. We got rid of them for the Outback. Our plan is to reunite the two again one day with a toy hauler, when the kids are old enought to play.

Jim

Sorry tried the pic several times. No success. only the opening line, which is apparently the url address, but not the pic.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Joonbee said:


> Here is my last ride, a 2001 Honda RC51. The wife had a 2000ZX6R. We got rid of them for the Outback. Our plan is to reunite the two again one day with a toy hauler, when the kids are old enought to play.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Sorry tried the pic several times. No success. only the opening line, which is apparently the url address, but not the pic.


Trying to help Joonbee out and post his picture of his bikea 2001 Honda RC51 (see post above for info on it)


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you sir. Your help is greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Joonbee said:


> Thank you sir. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jim


Not problem at all







Ride safely


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We have His and Hers bikes. They were our first bikes bought in Feb. 2005. Sorry, this is the only pic I have handy.


















Her bike is the "Blurple" (sometimes looks blue, sometimes looks purple) 2003 Honda Shadow 600 VLX Deluxe. It has a 3 ft tall sissy bar, some custom work on the tail lights, Memphis Shades windshield, Cobra Drag Pipes, and a few other touches.

My bike is the black 2003 Kawasaki Vulcan 800 Classic. It has a modified stock air box and pipes, bags, whitewalls, Memphis Fats windshield, Mustang seat, and some extra chrome.

She has no plans to replace her bike, but we are planning a new paint job and a few more custom touches. It whill have a bit of an "Old School" chopper feel.

I want to add a Kawasaki Nomad to the stable, and someday I may replace my 800 with a classic Indian. (drool)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a GREAT picture. Two motorcycles in an Outback. What else do you need besides a great TV and a a few cold ones?


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Biga - thanks for the photo. I too like the picture of two bikes in the outback.

Happy Camping


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

If you saw the wife and I loading them, you would think you are at a Cirque du Soleil. We make pretty good contortionists by now.

Unless our plans change, anyone wanting to watch will be able to see our act at the factory rally in July.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

Thought I would throw a little Dirt on the party


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Dude...flip-flops??? Honestly?!?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Dude...flip-flops??? Honestly?!?


I have to admit I was thinking the same thing when I first saw the picture. But didn't wanna go there. It's a good way of risking loosing a toe or foot.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

it doesn't go camping with us, though . . . . . .


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

bradnbecca said:


> it doesn't go camping with us, though . . . . . .


I like the bright blue LED lights on your Road King







Ya think they would mind if I put some on mine as long as they don't flash?





















j/k (I didn't think so) Ride Safely!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

biga said:


> We have His and Hers bikes. They were our first bikes bought in Feb. 2005. Sorry, this is the only pic I have handy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that would be to heavy to haul. Must be hard to load.
Gary


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Gary said:


> We have His and Hers bikes. They were our first bikes bought in Feb. 2005. Sorry, this is the only pic I have handy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that would be to heavy to haul. Must be hard to load.
Gary
[/quote]
I just picked up my tt this weekend and can't imagine how you got those two bikes in there.
Gary


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Eat your hearts out!
















2002 Yamaha Vino
49cc 65mpg
only mod - restrictor removed
---------------------------------------------
I can drive all week to work on the same amount
of money that my truck does just going one way,
one day to work. Plus I can drive in the bicycle
lane so I'm never bothered by traffic. It takes me
35 minutes to drive to work right along the Pacific
Ocean, whereas if I'm caught in a traffic jam with
a car on the freeway, it can take me an hour.​


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> I like the bright blue LED lights on your Road King
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, if you were in Texas, technically there is no prohibition against blue lights on a civilian vehicle, flashing or not. You cannot, however, have a red light, flashing or not, displayed to the front of the vehicle. Texas never got on the red lights for fire and ems and blue lights for police thing. I like the blue ones though, because they show up better at night, although they tend to look kind of purplish.

BTW, +1 on the flip flop thing- that is a good way to have some very bad things happen . . . . .


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

3LEES said:


> Nice bike Mark!
> 
> I bet you have plenty of room in the "toy-hauling" area of your camper to accommodate that baby.
> 
> Looks like a real babe magnet also!


I think Mark has us all beat here. He gets 60 miles to the shoe. LOL

Len


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok, those of you with bikes...I am in the middle of purchasing an 08 BMW K1200LT. We have a 27RLS and don't really want to trade it for a toy hauler. My truck has an 8 foot bed and can fit the bike (if I remove the topper)front to back easily. I'm not too hip on trying to manhandle an 800lb+ bike in and out of the bed on ramps manually. Going up is ok, but coming out can be a short, fun ride Any ideas on the motorized ramps or winches? Any input would be appreciated. Really looking forward to taking it camping with us!
Thanks
Ken


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Chasn said:


> Ok, those of you with bikes...I am in the middle of purchasing an 08 BMW K1200LT. We have a 27RLS and don't really want to trade it for a toy hauler. My truck has an 8 foot bed and can fit the bike (if I remove the topper)front to back easily. I'm not too hip on trying to manhandle an 800lb+ bike in and out of the bed on ramps manually. Going up is ok, but coming out can be a short, fun ride Any ideas on the motorized ramps or winches? Any input would be appreciated. Really looking forward to taking it camping with us!
> Thanks
> Ken


Try these:
1st Clicky Thing
2nd Clicky Thing
3rd Clicky Thing
4th Clicky Thing

I hope some of these help. Good luck and ride safely.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Here are mine and hubbys,,, he has a 2006 road glide and I have a 2006 sportster. We love taking them with us camping. We just need a toyhauler that will hold both of them . Right now we put mine in the back of the truck..This pic was taking on the blueridge parkway last year during the luray rally in VA. We are going back to luray in August..

Oh and on the ramps noble eagle posted, we have clicky thing #2, the big boy ramp, it is nice. We wanted the motorized but for the cost we could sell the outback and upgrade to a rear loading toyhauler..


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

a little more dirt for the party ... 2006 WR450F. I LOVE this thing. I have rode 2 strokes all my life. This is my first 4 stroke. I cant believe how fast this thing is ...


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

Since we're all slinging dirt around here.... this is my last 2 stroker. I've had countless 2 strokes over the last 30 years, but alas.... I too have moved on to the 4 stroke revolution. Not sure why, but I don't have a pic of it yet...


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Trying this again! My....errrr......OUR Ride


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

And a little more dirt:



















We are a 4-stroke family.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm glad to finally see a few more dirt bikes. I was starting to get lonely around here.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

OK, I think I can do this right now. This is my 07 Suzuki M50, it's my first street bike and I love ridin it.










My DW has a 06 GZ250 but she is wanting to up grade so I'm waiting to post hers. Its nice to see that 2 larger bikes can fit in the krs's. I thought we were thight with our 2 now though. What she REALLY wants is a trike and I know it won't fit but we wait and see.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, it's finally happened. We picked up our new addition this past weekend. It's a 2006 BMW K1200LT. Now to figure out a way to get it into the back of the truck


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Chasn said:


> Well, it's finally happened. We picked up our new addition this past weekend. It's a 2006 BMW K1200LT. Now to figure out a way to get it into the back of the truck


VERY NICE!!!!

Ahhhhhhhh, someday............


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Mama's New Toy!

We took it out this weekend to break in the motor - could not resist finding a little mud:










Before it got dirty - this picture makes you realize how tall that bike really is. I can touch with one toe at a time, but it will sag (soon I hope!)


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn54/ga.../camping061.jpg

I built this to hold my Harley up. Fits under the bed.
Still tie her down, but not with to much pressure.
I hear you can pull the tie downs right out of the floor.









Gary


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn54/ga.../camping031.jpg
Bike and 23krs trailer 
Gary


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Gary said:


> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn54/ga.../camping031.jpg
> Bike and 23krs trailer
> Gary


Thats a nice looking ride Gary


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

You built that?It looks awesome. We have been thinking about putting something in our krs for dhs harley as he has a road glide and they are heavy. But he didnt think he could get anything to work since you got to put the bike in on an angle. Looks like you put yours in on an angle too.. give us some details please.. The last trip we went on the bike moved a few inches from the bumpy roads. thanks


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

brenda said:


> You built that?It looks awesome. We have been thinking about putting something in our krs for dhs harley as he has a road glide and they are heavy. But he didnt think he could get anything to work since you got to put the bike in on an angle. Looks like you put yours in on an angle too.. give us some details please.. The last trip we went on the bike moved a few inches from the bumpy roads. thanks


The bike does sit in at an angle. Once I drive it into the corner, the bracket holds the bike upright by itself. Then I have to slide the back end over a bit to close the door. Not much, maybe a couple of inches. Once inside the bracket the bike would never move. I just tie it down because I feel better about it.
Similar things can be bought on the internet, but if I can make it, I will. 
Gary


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Our Ride










I like the bracket that was made and need to get one for mine as well. You can get the froont tire in on an angle and keeping it upright is crucial. I use a hydraulic wheel jack to slide the back end over once I get it in and on the kick stand. The Eglide needs to be upright in order to fit in the 31KFW garage though.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Gary said:


> You built that?It looks awesome. We have been thinking about putting something in our krs for dhs harley as he has a road glide and they are heavy. But he didnt think he could get anything to work since you got to put the bike in on an angle. Looks like you put yours in on an angle too.. give us some details please.. The last trip we went on the bike moved a few inches from the bumpy roads. thanks


The bike does sit in at an angle. Once I drive it into the corner, the bracket holds the bike upright by itself. Then I have to slide the back end over a bit to close the door. Not much, maybe a couple of inches. Once inside the bracket the bike would never move. I just tie it down because I feel better about it.
Similar things can be bought on the internet, but if I can make it, I will. 
Gary
[/quote]

Well I am going to be looking for this,, if you see something like yours please send me a link, thanks


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad you ask. My ride is a 2007 Shadow Areo. I have been riding motorcycles for many years and it is truly one of my passions. With gasoline prices going up as they are it may become my necessity. To see my ride just click on the photo on my signature that shows two of the loves in my life. The Shadow as well as my Outback. Keep the shiny side up!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

After 30 years of not riding, I have started looking for motorcycle to satisfy my inner child (or mid-life crisis, whichever the case may be). Since I don't actually own one yet, this is what I am pursuing:










This one is a 2004, but I would settle for a 2002 to 2004 model. It's a BMW R 1150RT. Figure it would be the only BMW I could ever afford to drive in my life.







Sporty for weekend rides, and a good long-distance tourer to boot.

(yes, that's Taliesin in the background)


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

GoVols said:


> After 30 years of not riding, I have started looking for motorcycle to satisfy my inner child (or mid-life crisis, whichever the case may be). Since I don't actually own one yet, this is what I am pursuing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful bike. I have a friend who lives in Bristol who just picked up an 03 R1150RT off of ebay for a great price. There are plenty out there, just do you searching well. Check BMWMOA AND www.bmwlt.com as they have classifieds. BOL
Ken


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

I bought this last year, and it may be the single most enjoyable purchase I have ever made! There is nothing like it. I haven't quite made the decision to buy the $500 ramp so I can load into the back of the truck so I can take it camping with us next week. Any thoughts?

It's an '05 Harley Road King. Some chrome upgrades, Rinehardt exhaust that sounds incredible, detachable front windshield and Mustang seat with detachable rear backrest and luggage rack. Just 3K miles. I love riding it, though rides are few and far between. How great would it be to ride through the great Redwood Highway!


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

DH commutes year round on a 2000 Honda ST1100. Its a great bike and he loves it...the only thing he would like better is the BMW posted early. It still gets 45-50 mpg which is definitely needed right now with gas at $4.60 a gal. in our town. Haven't put it in the KRS yet...not sure where I would put everything and the kitchen sink that we take to camp if the bike was in the garage







Will post pics when he comes home.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a 1982 Yamaha 920 Virago, with about 5,700 miles on it.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

rman45 said:


> I bought this last year, and it may be the single most enjoyable purchase I have ever made! There is nothing like it. I haven't quite made the decision to buy the $500 ramp so I can load into the back of the truck so I can take it camping with us next week. Any thoughts?
> 
> It's an '05 Harley Road King. Some chrome upgrades, Rinehardt exhaust that sounds incredible, detachable front windshield and Mustang seat with detachable rear backrest and luggage rack. Just 3K miles. I love riding it, though rides are few and far between. How great would it be to ride through the great Redwood Highway!


Buy the ramp, not sure if you need a 500. ramp. Buy 3 pc. of 12" sure grip or grip strut from a steel supplier. One for the bike to go up and one each for your feet. Drive it up .
I live in Alberta Canada, but I plan on bringing my Harley Electra Glide in 23KRS to the Red Woods for the Month of July.
I actually bought this bike in Wash. last fall.

Happy riding








Gary


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

brenda said:


> You built that?It looks awesome. We have been thinking about putting something in our krs for dhs harley as he has a road glide and they are heavy. But he didnt think he could get anything to work since you got to put the bike in on an angle. Looks like you put yours in on an angle too.. give us some details please.. The last trip we went on the bike moved a few inches from the bumpy roads. thanks


The bike does sit in at an angle. Once I drive it into the corner, the bracket holds the bike upright by itself. Then I have to slide the back end over a bit to close the door. Not much, maybe a couple of inches. Once inside the bracket the bike would never move. I just tie it down because I feel better about it.
Similar things can be bought on the internet, but if I can make it, I will. 
Gary
[/quote]

Well I am going to be looking for this,, if you see something like yours please send me a link, thanks
[/quote]
http://www.rampconnection.com/page10.shtml is a link for the wheel chock
search for wheel chock. There are lots of different makes.
Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys are all making me really really really want to get a bike...


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

The DW and myself both had HD's a couple of years back, but decided to replace them with a TT and expand the family memories.









I someday would like to have one of these to take on camping excursions and sample some of the local scenery.









clicky> http://www.yamaha-motor.com/sport/products.../10/0/home.aspx

So untill then, I'll just have to ogle everyone else's ride's and photo's









Edit: If worst comes to worst, out in the shed sits the DW's 1972 Honda SL70(it still runs good). However at 220 I'd look kinda silly riding it down the road with the tires almost flat









Ed


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

Chasn said:


> After 30 years of not riding, I have started looking for motorcycle to satisfy my inner child (or mid-life crisis, whichever the case may be). Since I don't actually own one yet, this is what I am pursuing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful bike. I have a friend who lives in Bristol who just picked up an 03 R1150RT off of ebay for a great price. There are plenty out there, just do you searching well. Check BMWMOA AND www.bmwlt.com as they have classifieds. BOL
Ken
[/quote]

I have an '03 R 1150 RT in red, I would suggest, if you have the option, to stay with an '04. There is a problem (not owned up to by BWM) with surging in the mid range. They say it has to do with the thottle bodys not being in sync but the dual inginition seems to clear it up. Later R1200 (Hex Head) models have problems with the final drives. Another good source is www.bmwsporttouring.com They also have classifieds.

I love mine and the surging is not a problem if I keep it above 3500 RPM. I'm taking it over to Pittsburgh (124 miles one way) in about 15 mins (departure, not drive time) to look at a new Outback 28 BHKS.









Kevin


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

GoVols said:


> After 30 years of not riding, I have started looking for motorcycle to satisfy my inner child (or mid-life crisis, whichever the case may be). Since I don't actually own one yet, this is what I am pursuing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm well past the mid-life thing but I'm hanging on to my inner child. I bought my first bike, a Yamaha FZ6, last August. I'm looking forward to running it up the ramp of my 28KRS and taking off for the wild blue yonder.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

*http://www.rampconnection.com/page10.shtml is a link for the wheel chock
search for wheel chock. There are lots of different makes.
Gary *

I actually called about one of these somewhere and was told that if the bike had to have the front tire turned some it would not work, it has to be straight,, that is why we really need to get a regular toyhauler,, but I love my outback, but dh wants a 5th wheel toyhauler ,, after out last trip when we found his bike moved a few inches in there he really wants to get another toyhauler, i would hate to open up the garage and find it on its side, I dont really think we would though, it stays pretty tight.


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

My DW finally relented and allowed me to get my first bike in over twenty years. I picked up my Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Classic LT on Thursday night. I haven't had time to take pictures yet, so here's a stock photo of the Pearl Crystal White/Metallic Titanium color scheme I've been riding around town the last few days.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

OSUBacker said:


> My DW finally relented and allowed me to get my first bike in over twenty years. I picked up my Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Classic LT on Thursday night. I haven't had time to take pictures yet, so here's a stock photo of the Pearl Crystal White/Metallic Titanium color scheme I've been riding around town the last few days.


Good Choice! I have heard good things about those bikes. There is a good forum on DelphiForums dedicated to Kawasakis.


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

I know this thread is labeled motorcycle so I hope I don't upset some of you bikers. I don't know how to post pics, but I just purchased a Suzuki Burgman scooter. Really helps with the work commute. It has 2 wheels, an engine (does 100 mph) and I need a motorcycle endorsement so it is close to a 'real' motorcycle.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

simpson said:


> I know this thread is labeled motorcycle so I hope I don't upset some of you bikers. I don't know how to post pics, but I just purchased a Suzuki Burgman scooter. Really helps with the work commute. It has 2 wheels, an engine (does 100 mph) and I need a motorcycle endorsement so it is close to a 'real' motorcycle.


We looked at the Burgman. Personally, I think calling the Burgman a scooter is a stretch. I thought it would work for the DW. Don't know if the smaller 400 is as heavy, but the Burgman 650 is bigger than my DW's Yamaha VStar 650. It's at least 50 pounds heavier and sits too high for her 5'2" frame. It also retails for about $8 or $9,000 depending on whether you opt for the automatic and some other upgrades. About $3,000 more than we paid for the VStar. So as far as I'm concerned, it may not be a motorcycle, but it sure ain't a scooter.

For those of you who haven't seen a Suzuki Burgman, check them out. They're real pretty.

http://www.suzukicycles.com/Products/Produ...ection=OVERVIEW


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is my ride










I really love riding this thing and have spent way too much on "Farkles"

Question to the 23KRS and 28KRS Owners..

What is the longest bike that can fit in the garage?


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

1998 Dyna , fat boy forks


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Me having some fun on my race bike.










My commuter.










My garage when it was full.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

Just picked up this little black beauty a few days ago. Its time to get it dirty.


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

Meet Scarlatina. My current throb. She is a Moto Guzzi Norge. 









My ex-ride. One of the most reliable I have ever ridden.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My first bike. A 97 HD roadking. Has the EVO engine. That was a nice riding bike and I loved the color. Some sort of green.










Current bike is an 03 Dresser. I like the power of the TC88. It has all the comforts of home. I call it my flying sofa. Got it for a steal and thats the only reason I sold the Roadking. The next one will be a screaming eagle ultra with that awesome 6 sp transmission. For now I will be happy with what I have.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> My first bike. A 97 HD roadking. Has the EVO engine. That was a nice riding bike and I loved the color. Some sort of green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice green, my buddy has a roadking in the same color.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

1982 Suzuki SP500 complete frame off restoration, for sale, serious collectors only.


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

Silvrsled said:


> Me having some fun on my race bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally a guy with taste!!!!
















All the bikes look great but I am partial to the Kawi's!! If I can figure out how to post images I will post my bike!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

For Christmas I received a 2010 Harley Davidson Road King Classic. I currently have and will be selling a 2002 Honda VTX1800c.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

2003 Roadglide


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's our bikes:

Mine - Kawasaki Vulcan 800 Classic

Wife's - Suzuki Bergman 400


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I've been watching this for a while...here's mine...

2008 Victory Vision Tour Premium


----------

